# Old Kerosene Lamps



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

I found some old kerosene lamps in the cellar that still had fuel in them which has probably been 40 years. Instead of having to make a trip to the recycling center and pay a fee for hazardous waste disposal, I thought I could burn it off - the lamps still have their wicks. I lighted one and it was so smoky and only burned a minute and went out. I tied raising the wick slightly and re-lit it. It still only burned about a minute with a horrible smoky flame (good thing I did it on the porch). Is it because the kerosene is bad?


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

I asked huz about this and he said more than likely the wick has 'crystalised' and perished therefore 
they are not drawing up the kerosene so they will not stay lit and yes you should be able to buy extra wicks


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

Thank huz for the insightful answer.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 25, 2021)

*How* *Long* *Does* *Kerosene* *Last* Before It Goes Bad? | heatwhiz.com​

https://www.heatwhiz.com/how-long-kerosene-lasts/
The standard *kerosene* shelf life, when stored properly, is between two and five years. Keep in mind that we do mean "when stored properly" - if you are not storing your *kerosene* well-enough its shelf life can be even shorter than two years. Why does *kerosene* go bad? The main reason why *kerosene* goes bad after a while is condensation.

*Kerosene*: *How* *Long* it *Lasts*, When it Expires and *How* to ...​

https://readylifestyle.com/how-long-does-kerosene-last/
A good rule of thumb is *kerosene* will *last* for 5 years. It can grow biological material in it which can clog fuel systems and it's possible for water to be introduced to it which will degrade it. If you have doubts, strain the *kerosene* through a filter prior to using it.


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2021)

Thanks, Rad.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2021)

@debodun huz used to restore Model T Fords and they had kerosene side lamps and tail lights
He is a veteran at wick trimming etc etc
However that being said do be super careful when you get new wicks and light them for the first time
The 2 kerosene lamps sure are pretty aren't they


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

These are a pair. There is also another one with a more ornate base which I will photograph when I am through cleaning it - it's soaking now.


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

This is the more ornate one. As good as I could get cleaning it.


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 26, 2021)

Wow look at the work involved in the making of that lamp


----------



## debodun (Feb 26, 2021)

An all the work involved in cleaning it!


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2021)

How the other two turned out.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 27, 2021)

debodun said:


> This is the more ornate one. As good as I could get cleaning it.
> 
> View attachment 152200


wow, what a difference once it's cleaned..looks beautiful


----------



## katlupe (Mar 12, 2021)

They are pretty.


----------

